# The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification by Walter Marshall



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 27, 2018)

The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification by Walter Marshall

What are peoples thoughts of this book? I have seen a number of reviews that rate this work as one of the best on sanctification, so was thinking of putting it on my reading list.

Thoughts?


----------



## moral necessity (Apr 27, 2018)

Yep...definitely one of my Top-10 books on my shelf. Ruben recommended it to me several years ago...thanks, Ruben! 

Walter Marshall struggled with assurance for several years of his ministry. Information about this can be found in the original preface to the 1692 edition of _The Gospel Mystery Of Sanctification_, written by N.N. and T. Woodcock.

You can read the original preface here on pp.8-9, which is no longer reprinted in today's copies, as far as I know: http://www.digitalpuritan.net/Digital Puritan Resources/Marshall, Walter/The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification Opened.pdf

Blessings!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jw (Apr 27, 2018)

Outstanding.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Apr 27, 2018)

This is the book that brought me to Reformed theology. I couldn't recommend it enough.

Reactions: Edifying 2


----------



## Jack K (Apr 27, 2018)

Highly recommended.

But be warned: the style of writing makes it cumbersome to read. If you're used to reading works from that era, you will probably manage okay—though you might still find it more difficult than many other Puritan works. For those who struggle, there's a modern English rewrite that's very helpful. A great book!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Apr 27, 2018)

Jack K said:


> But be warned: the style of writing makes it cumbersome to read.


Maybe better said, "they style of writing _can _make it cumbersome for _some_ to read." Personally, I prefer the older works with the older style. I am not saying everyone else (or anyone else for that matter) has to, but I did not find reading the older one cumbersome at all.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 27, 2018)

Joshua said:


> Maybe better said, "they style of writing _can _make it cumbersome for _some_ to read." Personally, I prefer the older works with the older style. I am not saying everyone else (or anyone else for that matter) has to, but I did not find reading the older one cumbersome at all.



Yes, I think I can say it better: With some writers from any era, it is not so much an older style that makes them difficult but a lack of good style, period.

However, I'm glad to hear that Josh found Walter Marshall easy to read. Anything that encourages folks to read the book is a plus. Whether one finds it hard or easy, the material is excellent and well worth the effort!


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 27, 2018)

Marshall is the best book on sanctification. Period.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## LilyG (Apr 27, 2018)

I need to get this!


----------



## jw (Apr 27, 2018)

Jack K said:


> With some writers from any era, it is not so much an older style that makes them difficult but a lack of good style, period.


I supposed that this, too, is subjective.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 27, 2018)

Joshua said:


> I supposed that this, too, is subjective.



Never. I have been a professional editor, which makes me an objective and final arbiter on what is good and bad writing, for all writers in all times. In my most humble opinion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deleteduser99 (Apr 27, 2018)

Tolle Lege!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 27, 2018)

LilyG said:


> I need to get this!


Reformation Heritage Books have it for half price. This edition includes Joel Beeke's fine introduction https://www.heritagebooks.org/products/the-gospel-mystery-of-sanctification-marshall.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 27, 2018)

Order it with expedited shipping. It is absolutely a must for every Christian bookshelf and soul.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## jw (Apr 27, 2018)

Jack K said:


> Never. I have been a professional editor, which makes me an objective and final arbiter on what is good and bad writing, for all writers in all times. In my most humble opinion.


Touché.


----------



## moral necessity (Apr 27, 2018)

LilyG said:


> I need to get this!


Hardcover - https://www.sgpbooks.com/cubecart/t...anctification-walter-marshall-hard-cover.html 

Softcover - https://www.heritagebooks.org/products/the-gospel-mystery-of-sanctification-marshall.html

PDF (Free) - http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/onsite/GospelMystery.pdf 


Enjoy!

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 27, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your advice. I decided to get a copy from Reformation Heritage Books. They have it for half price. Their reprint seems to be in "Puritan english" but I noted that the RHB reprint had Joel Beeke's introduction to the work. This introduction was so spiritually rich I decided this was the edition to get  The sample page on this link gives Beeke's introduction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack K (Apr 28, 2018)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice. I decided to get a copy from Reformation Heritage Books. They have it for half price. Their reprint seems to be in "Puritan english" but I noted that the RHB reprint had Joel Beeke's introduction to the work. This introduction was so spiritually rich I decided this was the edition to get  The sample page on this link gives Beeke's introduction.



I just read Beeke's introduction for the first time. You're right. It's very good. Thanks for the link.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JM (May 5, 2018)

Just received it a week or so ago. I also picked up the complete works of Toplady so I'm working through that massive volume before I get to it. Maybe I'll start it tomorrow afternoon as Lord's Day reading...

Yours in the Lord,

jm


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (May 5, 2018)

JM said:


> Just received it a week or so ago. I also picked up the complete works of Toplady so I'm working through that massive volume before I get to it. Maybe I'll start it tomorrow afternoon as Lord's Day reading...
> 
> Yours in the Lord,
> 
> jm


I have been interested in the works of Toplady. I couldn't find anywhere that listed the table of contents.


----------



## JM (May 5, 2018)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> I have been interested in the works of Toplady. I couldn't find anywhere that listed the table of contents.



Here you are: https://archive.org/stream/worksoftoplady00topluoft#page/n9/mode/2up

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (May 5, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## LilyG (May 6, 2018)

JM said:


> Just received it a week or so ago.



I just got it for my birthday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

